# Chi sono questi??



## Homer (11 Settembre 2013)

Discussione molto ostica e spigolosa, un mix tra veri complotti e leggende metropolitane.

Conoscete il *GRUPPO BILDERBERG*?? Che ne pensate??

Personalmente ne so molto poco a riguardo, ma alle volte qualche dubbio mi viene sulla sua esistenza e su quanto influsca le politiche economiche dell'intero pianeta.....:condom::condom:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Discussione molto ostica e spigolosa, un mix tra veri complotti e leggende metropolitane.
> 
> Conoscete il *GRUPPO BILDERBERG*?? Che ne pensate??
> 
> Personalmente ne so molto poco a riguardo, ma alle volte qualche dubbio mi viene sulla sua esistenza e su quanto influsca le politiche economiche dell'intero pianeta.....:condom::condom:


Mai sentiti nominare
e tu sai qualcosa delle Variazioni Goldberg ?


----------



## Hellseven (11 Settembre 2013)

Credo che abbia a che fare con la teoria del Complotto ....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Discussione molto ostica e spigolosa, un mix tra veri complotti e leggende metropolitane.
> 
> Conoscete il *GRUPPO BILDERBERG*?? Che ne pensate??
> 
> Personalmente ne so molto poco a riguardo, ma alle volte qualche dubbio mi viene sulla sua esistenza e su quanto influsca le politiche economiche dell'intero pianeta.....:condom::condom:


non lo conosco
faccio uan ricerca e poi ti so dire


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Discussione molto ostica e spigolosa, un mix tra veri complotti e leggende metropolitane.
> 
> Conoscete il *GRUPPO BILDERBERG*?? Che ne pensate??
> 
> Personalmente ne so molto poco a riguardo, ma alle volte qualche dubbio mi viene sulla sua esistenza e su quanto influsca le politiche economiche dell'intero pianeta.....:condom::condom:


Ci sono sempre esistiti gruppi da esposizione per nascondere le attenzioni ai gruppi davvero potenti. Il gruppo Bilderberg è uno di questi gruppi. Ma in realtà, chi governa il mondo, non deve (e non può) muoversi dalla sua gabbia d'oro.

Uno di questi gruppi abbiamo proprio in casa nostra e per rimuoverlo non basterebbe una bomba atomica ... ma gli si potrebbe dare una bella botta.

Ma al di là del potere, perché non cominci a pensare con la propria testa e farti il tuo personalissimo impero? Nessuno te lo vieta e nessuno te lo toglie. Basta che ti muovi con cognizione di causa e sei padrone del mondo


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ci sono sempre esistiti gruppi da esposizione per nascondere le attenzioni ai gruppi davvero potenti. Il gruppo Bilderberg è uno di questi gruppi. Ma in realtà, chi governa il mondo, non deve (e non può) muoversi dalla sua gabbia d'oro.
> 
> Uno di questi gruppi abbiamo proprio in casa nostra e per rimuoverlo non basterebbe una bomba atomica ... ma gli si potrebbe dare una bella botta.
> 
> Ma al di là del potere, perché non cominci a pensare con la propria testa e farti il tuo personalissimo impero? Nessuno te lo vieta e nessuno te lo toglie. Basta che ti muovi con cognizione di causa e sei padrone del mondo


Ma l'hai tradotto con Google Translator? Dì la verità, mattacchione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma l'hai tradotto con Google Translator? Dì la verità, mattacchione.


Ho lavorato per 14 ore e mi si è rotto il chip "Italiano v. 3.8" ... quello di scorta è della versione 0.9 :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (11 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

È una conferenza dei potenti ... 
Anche Angela Merkel vi partecipò una volta ... 

sienne


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> È una conferenza dei potenti ...
> Anche Angela Merkel vi partecipò una volta ...
> ...


poi però ha capito che vale solo per modo di dire e che ha di meglio a casa sua.


----------



## sienne (11 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> poi però ha capito che vale solo per modo di dire e che ha di meglio a casa sua.



Ciao

È ben probabile ... la nostra Angela ... con quelle guancine, 
e quando è contenta come batte le manine ... (mi fa schiattare a volte ...)

Ma vengono invitati ogni anno oltre 100 persone illustre, 
tra qui ex-capi di stato, militari, l'alta società, intellettuali ...

Un italiano, ci è mai stato? ... 

sienne


----------



## free (11 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> È ben probabile ... la nostra Angela ... con quelle guancine,
> e quando è contenta come batte le manine ... (mi fa schiattare a volte ...)
> ...



e una bomba?

no, eh?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> È ben probabile ... la nostra Angela ... con quelle guancine,
> e quando è contenta come batte le manine ... (mi fa schiattare a volte ...)
> ...


Come no, Monti, Amato prima ancora. Draghi. Ehhh, hai voglia.


----------



## sienne (11 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> e una bomba?
> 
> no, eh?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Ciao tesoro 

 :rotfl:...

sienne


----------



## sienne (11 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come no, Monti, Amato prima ancora. Draghi. Ehhh, hai voglia.


non lo sapevo ... 

dicono che parlano dello sviluppo dell'Europa, America, Africa ... 

mai notato qualcosa ...


----------



## free (11 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> non lo sapevo ...
> 
> dicono che parlano dello sviluppo dell'Europa, America, Africa ...
> 
> mai notato qualcosa ...



ma come?
non hai notato lo sviluppo in africa??:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (11 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma come?
> non hai notato lo sviluppo in africa??:singleeye:


Ciao

cacchio ... mi torna in mente, tra altro, la Nestlee ... 

vero ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

io conosco l'Underberg: è lo stesso?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> È ben probabile ... la nostra Angela ... con quelle guancine,
> e quando è contenta come batte le manine ... (mi fa schiattare a volte ...)
> ...


Sì vi è stato Mario Monti e Berlusconi. Berlusconi però è anche stato nella Loggia P2 e di Mario Monti non si sa. C'è una buona percentuale di massoni in quel gruppo. E hai anche dimenticato la Chiesa. Le Chiese. Cioè se vogliamo definire questo gruppo uno schifo allora abbiamo azzeccato bene. Ma le decisioni veramente importanti si fanno in altri posti.


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sì vi è stato Mario Monti e Berlusconi. Berlusconi però è anche stato nella Loggia P2 e di Mario Monti non si sa. C'è una buona percentuale di massoni in quel gruppo. E hai anche dimenticato la Chiesa. Le Chiese. Cioè se vogliamo definire questo gruppo uno schifo allora abbiamo azzeccato bene. *Ma le decisioni veramente importanti si fanno in altri posti*.



Ciao Quibbe,

non so esattamente cosa intendi, 

io l'intendo, che siamo noi, 
che prendiamo le decisioni importanti ...
ogni giorno ... dalla più piccola alla più grande cosa ... 

per il primo tratto sopra, si fanno molto schifo ... 
ma niente di nuovo ... 

sienne


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Quibbe,
> 
> non so esattamente cosa intendi,
> 
> ...


La gente che realmente governa il mondo non ha bisogno di incontrarsi in posti come quelli che scelgono dal gruppo. Sanno già come fare perché c'è un progetto e questo progetto non deve essere discusso ulteriormente.

E sotto questo aspetto hai pienamente ragione perché siamo noi a decidere cosa succede. Il governo mondiale, se esiste, consiste nel governo dell'economia. Tutto il resto non gli interessa proprio. Se tu guardi ad esempio quanto sono interessati gli USA nella conquista del petrolio allora cominci a capire molte cose. In realtà però il petrolio come anche l'acqua e la terra e l'aria sono proprietà nostra, di tutto il mondo e di tutte le persone che ci vivono. Dobbiamo ripetere questo concetto tutte le volte che ci viene un dubbio. E soprattutto nei momenti in cui pensiamo di poter venderli.


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La gente che realmente governa il mondo non ha bisogno di incontrarsi in posti come quelli che scelgono dal gruppo. Sanno già come fare perché c'è un progetto e questo progetto non deve essere discusso ulteriormente.
> 
> E sotto questo aspetto hai pienamente ragione perché siamo noi a decidere cosa succede. Il governo mondiale, se esiste, consiste nel governo dell'economia. Tutto il resto non gli interessa proprio. Se tu guardi ad esempio quanto sono interessati gli USA nella conquista del petrolio allora cominci a capire molte cose. In realtà però il petrolio come anche l'acqua e la terra e l'aria sono proprietà nostra, di tutto il mondo e di tutte le persone che ci vivono. Dobbiamo ripetere questo concetto tutte le volte che ci viene un dubbio. E soprattutto nei momenti in cui pensiamo di poter venderli.



Ciao Quibbe,

è quello che dico sempre! 
però, lo dici meglio tu.
ti bacio e ti stringo!!!

molti non si rendono ancora conto, 
quanto potere abbiamo in realtà nelle mani ... 

il potere di poter decidere ... 

sienne


----------

